# Tutorial Contest Winner May 2009: Purity



## Hilly (Jun 2, 2009)

Please help me to congratulate Purity for winning this month's tutorial contest!!! Your votes decided she was the winner for the month. Purity will receive the prize of a $25 gift certificate to an online e-retailer, and a 4 month upgrade to a Premium Member subscription to Specktra.net.

Thank you so much, Purity, for your tutorial, and to all who participated. We are greatly looking forward to next month's entries!












You can check out her tutorial here:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f282/b...torial-138658/


----------



## user79 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Holy Rapture (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Purity (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you so much guys, you really made my day!


----------



## Willa (Jun 3, 2009)

Yay!!!
You are so talented, I secretly wished for you winning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And voted for it too


----------



## n_c (Jun 3, 2009)

Congrats, your work is amazing


----------



## juicygirl (Jun 5, 2009)

omg i am so glad you won!!! you are awesome <3


----------



## NANA (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 5, 2009)

Great Job!!!!


----------



## moonlit (Jun 6, 2009)

I love your tutorial.Congrats!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------

